# Can you see jesus?



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

http://www.funny.co.uk/stuff/art_175-42 ... Jesus.html


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

That's disturbing :?

Someone clearly stared at their dogs ass for a long time [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> That's disturbing :?
> 
> Someone clearly stared at their dogs ass for a long time [smiley=sick2.gif]


More disturbing is the fact i did too.
And you.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah but you made me  :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> Yeah but you made me  :wink:


Made you look yeah, staring was down to you.lol


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im not good with fictional characters.

Oh ohh, religion, politics, mk2s, FWD, oral sex, all banned subjects for Leggy, best behave. :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

My God! I've found Jesus at last! :lol:

Just imagine if Allah was in there - Fatwah on all dogs :lol:


----------

